# Is it just me, or does this boy get cuter day after day



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Hello guys,

So I was doing some packing while Snowy was with my younger sis and her friends in the other room. While I was busy thinking and trying not to forget anything, Snowy came into the room with a red ribbon around his neck







carrying his musical furby toy, wagging his tail, and wanting me to chase him







I couldn't resist his face, so I took him to the garden and decided to take some photos...

from the back view









Snowy after the game









He is wondering why am I going crazy with his look







...Notice his hair being in a mess, well thats because I gave him a squeez LOL

















awww, and this pic makes me feel guilty for not taking him with me to Germany

















and here is a short clip of Snowy playing with his musical furby toy with me

http://s24.photobucket.com/albums/c33/katk...nt=MOV00852.flv

Kat


oooops!! I posted this in a wrong section...How can I move it to the "picture" sectione?


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

That Snowy is such a character! So expressive, so happy, such a ham, and very spoiled!

Have a great trip to Germany!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

no, it's not just you! he IS getting more and more handsome every day. i love seeing pics of Snowy! Tchelsi and I both have a giant crush on the little gentleman.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Have a great trip to Germany![/B]


Thanks











> Tchelsi and I both have a giant crush on the little gentleman.[/B]



awww Snowy is going like this now -->








coz he loves your lil Tchelsi too and think that she is so pretty too


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Snowy is just sooooooo cute, and yes he is cute as a button, loved the little video















I hope you have a wonderful trip to Germany


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

What a cutie-patootie! I am the same way, I think they just get cuter as the days go on. Man, what nice green grass, I can't wait to be able to enjoy green grass again, not until April or May







Play fetch outside of us! 

Kosmo's mommie


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I think you should Federal Express Snowy to me while you're gone!


----------



## kristina (Nov 9, 2006)

It's not you!! He's adorable.. and soo good and taking pictures!!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Kat, Snowy couldn't get any cuter.














Great pic too.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I have to ask you, how do you keep his eyes so nice and clean?







I've always had a hard time keeping up with the tear staining


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

You're right, Kat - he does get cuter day after day! Love the pictures, and the video was very cute, too. I always enjoy hearing your voice when you talk to Snowy, you sound so excited and you can just hear your love for him in your voice.





















And, have a great trip to Germany!!


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

He is too cute!!









Judie & Jasmyne


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

YES - he does get cuter every day







Have a great trip to Germany! 

Where do you live that the grass is so green and the flowers are in bloom. So miserably cold here. I am actually sitting in my office with my winter coat and gloves on - brrrrrr.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, what pretty pics of Snowy with the red ribbon. I don't really think he can get much cuter,if he does,I won't be able to stand it.







Cute video too. Have fun on your trip.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, he is really precious - and I love the video!!!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww







everytime i click on one of your post, snowy gets cuter and cuter!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, great pics!! Snowy is "THE MAN"!!! What a cutie pie!!!!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

how lovely, so sweet with the little red ribbon!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Oh my! What a cutie!!! I love that last picture! Its ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Snowy is just adorable! He's also so white!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Nope sure isn't just you! He is so VERY handsome and CUTE as can be!



Each photos gets better and better!







Thank you for sharing them with us.



enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Such cute pictures of Snowy. He is a very, very, very handsome boy.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cute cute cute pics of the Snowy one!


----------

